# Any body Fly Fishing for Musky's on our river system here in Michigan?



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Any body Fly Fishing for Musky's on our river system here in Michigan? Just curious.
Hal


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

What river in lower Mi would you choose to fly fish for Muskie?


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

There are tons of guys fly fishing for musky whereever they live. It has gotten stupid. Not just fly guys either. A lot more gear guys as well.
Shoot me a PM. I'm always looking for new people to fly fish musky with. Literally, the only fishing I do now.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

jd4223 said:


> What river in lower Mi would you choose to fly fish for Muskie?


Good question. Where's the musky water in the NELP?


----------



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

DNR website would tell you where they have planted them.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

7 wt wont do. I have heard of guys using 9 wts when throwing small flies for musky but spring is usually the only time you'll be throwing small stuff. In the fall, you'll generally be throwing huge stuff. To me, the 12 wts make it alot easier all the way around. Reels don't matter as long as it's big enough to hold your line. You won't be putting them on the reel.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

kaplan said:


> 7 wt wont do. I have heard of guys using 9 wts when throwing small flies for musky but spring is usually the only time you'll be throwing small stuff. In the fall, you'll generally be throwing huge stuff. To me, the 12 wts make it alot easier all the way around. Reels don't matter as long as it's big enough to hold your line. You won't be putting them on the reel.


What do you do for leader? Any steel or just heavier mono/fluoro and prayers?


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> What do you do for leader? Any steel or just heavier mono/fluoro and prayers?


I loop about 3' of 40LB flouro to my fly line to a spro swivel. Then 10 to 14 inches of knot to kinky wire. I put a size 2 Fastach clip on the end of that to attach the fly. Lots of hours with no action, so the clip makes it easy to change flies, if just for something to do.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Me thinks if I can strip it fast enough I'd probably get hit within 2 hours.


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

If you tuck the rod under your arm you can strip with both hands. Things get interesting when you’re suddenly attached to a very angry fish. On the bright side you avoid the Nancy trout set.

Got a budget musky setup and looking at lures. Mainly casting but might try some jigging. Any recommendations there sureshot ? Damn things are 30 bucks a shot and it’s just going to be a here and there fishing for me.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sublime505 said:


> If you tuck the rod under your arm you can strip with both hands. Things get interesting when you’re suddenly attached to a very angry fish. On the bright side you avoid the Nancy trout set.
> 
> Got a budget musky setup and looking at lures. Mainly casting but might try some jigging. Any recommendations there sureshot ? Damn things are 30 bucks a shot and it’s just going to be a here and there fishing for me.


Couple bucktails (I really like mepps marabou, double gold blades and black marabou, but theyre on the small side of what you want) a couple big rubber like medussa or bulldawg, something like a shadzilla, and bondy originals in pearl and black. 

Fishing the lake or river?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

@Sublime505 should mention you may be able to find a "package deal" of lures someone is parting with in local musky fishing groups.


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

@sureshot006

Boat has the ability to run to SCR and Detroit. Much rather run to SCR it saves a ton on gas. Boat is docked pretty much mid lake so plenty of options. 

Plus I have a feeling there’s ‘skis hanging out in the cooler water. Would be down for jigging or casting although I’d love to get one topwater. Picked up a few ploppers in the 190 size.

Was going to pick up a few staples bucktails but man they are all over the place. I see some for 15 and some for 30. Plastic was going to go for a medusa. You have any favorite bondy baits for jigging ?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sublime505 said:


> @sureshot006
> 
> Boat has the ability to run to SCR and Detroit. Much rather run to SCR it saves a ton on gas. Boat is docked pretty much mid lake so plenty of options.
> 
> ...


My favorite bondys are black or pearl. Original style/size.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> @Sublime505 should mention you may be able to find a "package deal" of lures someone is parting with in local musky fishing groups.


Awhile back I saw Musky tackle advertised in the Buy,,Sell Trade section and ended up getting lucky and purchased over a thousand dollars worth of Musky Lures for $275! When I went to the sellers house he also sold me 27-28 Musky spinners for an additional $125! Everything looked brand new. A lot of lures still in the package. I could not believe the amount of lures and the condition plus price! I embarrassed myself by asking the guy if he was getting a divorce. He said no just didn't have time to Musky fish. Said he was selling his boat also. I had to leave quickly for fear I would have bought his boat. Fantastic guy!!! Posts on this site but I won't say who because I feel guilty for what he sold me all the tackle for.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I bet you guys catch some huge bass on those rigs every so often too.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I’d think rivers connecting known musky lakes would be a good bet. The Intermediate leaps to mind. I’m not a musky fisherman though and can’t say if the plants in the Au Sable ponds or the Muskegon river have produced fishable populations.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Sublime505 said:


> On the bright side you avoid the Nancy trout set.


Are these the guys who’s annual big trip is for brook trout in Canada that talk about it for a year?

hoping to harass a friend….lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

What is "Nancy trout set?

BTW, if you haven't taken a trip to the far north (Northern Quebec, NWT, Northern Manitoba) I wouldn't poo-poo it. I've taken half dozen. Those trips were only with fly rods (7-9 wits). Pike over 20 lbs, Lakers in the rapids up to 10 lbs, and brookies like footballs. I would gladly do those again vs a muskie trip (ie Lake of the Woods or French and Pickeral Rivers). 

I've been muskie fishing for well over 50 years....I love them. Most on gear. But sometimes, I think too many people think muskies are the golden grail, to the exclusion of other great fish. Try hooking up to a 10lb silver salmon in fast water on an 8 wgt fly rod. I would present that it's a better fight than a muskie 3 times its size.

Uh oh....heading for the bomb shelter>


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What is "Nancy trout set?
> 
> BTW, if you haven't taken a trip to the far north (Northern Quebec, NWT, Northern Manitoba) I wouldn't poo-poo it. I've taken half dozen. Those trips were only with fly rods (7-9 wits). Pike over 20 lbs, Lakers in the rapids up to 10 lbs, and brookies like footballs. I would gladly do those again vs a muskie trip (ie Lake of the Woods or French and Pickeral Rivers).
> 
> ...


Everything fights good against fast current or trolling


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

duh


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Everything fights good against fast current or trolling


Except musky. And lake trout.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

kzoofisher said:


> Except musky. And lake trout.


The 21# king I dragged took longer to bring in but it wasn't really a fight. Just a 21# fish at 2.5 mph or whatever. Must have been a dud I guess.

I've always been curious what they could do against a typical musky setup. I'm thinking they couldn't really turn to put up a good fight but would love to be proven wrong.

Musky can actually pull pretty damn hard, but not for long.

I personally think there's a couple reasons not many fish for musky and none have to do with fight relative to other species. The big one is effort per catch.


----------



## DonovanT (4 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> What do you do for leader? Any steel or just heavier mono/fluoro and prayers?


12 inches of 40# fluoro to 12 inches of rio or scientific angler 40# wire bite. I tie on the fly with a perfection loop. Used to use non slip mono loop for fly and albright for fluoro to wire these days i just use perfection loop for everything and loop to loop the lines together.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What is "Nancy trout set?
> 
> BTW, if you haven't taken a trip to the far north (Northern Quebec, NWT, Northern Manitoba) I wouldn't poo-poo it. I've taken half dozen. Those trips were only with fly rods (7-9 wits). Pike over 20 lbs, Lakers in the rapids up to 10 lbs, and brookies like footballs. I would gladly do those again vs a muskie trip (ie Lake of the Woods or French and Pickeral Rivers).
> 
> ...


I think a big part of the muskie game is the thrill of the chase. Nothing in this state comes close to a fresh 25 lb king on light tackle (except for maybe a 25 lb steelhead😁). I've caught a few 25 lb muskies and they aren't even in the same league. Nothing I have caught in Canada either. 



Sasquatch Lives said:


> I bet you guys catch some huge bass on those rigs every so often too.


Two summers ago I got 10 and 8 lb walleyes on a trip out of the Alter launch, to go along with 2 47" skis. So it does happen.

There are muskies in several of the west side rivers, I just don't think any of them have targetable populations. The Thornapple River close to where it drains out of the lake might be the best bet over here in SW Michigan. Fish of a million fly casts over here I suspect.


----------

